# My lousy planted tank.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and would like to introduce my planted tank.

The water cloudy due to the biological filteration down. Caused the bacteria bloom and some death fish.

It is 87 gallon (4x1.5x1.5 feet). Standard 4 footer tank in Malaysia.
6x36W Philips and Osram PL light tubes.
KH3
PH6.2 (trying to make it lower than 6)
Temp. 26-27degree Celcious. (no fan or chiller)
50% weekly water change.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

another view.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

another tank which i am keeping discus and blockhead.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to APC! 

I think you have a splendid planted aquarium. I love the field of Blyxa japonica with the tetras swimming over it. Also, you have the challenge of making this aquarium viewble from three sides --which you did quite well, I might add. 

Don't be so hard on yourself. 

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree! I like both tanks! Keep it up


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

could you post a close up of your other tank? otherwise looks great


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

the other tank pic taken by mobile phone camera. So the resolution is a bit out and blur. Sorry about that.

Mixed SA cichlid- Discus with African Riverine cichlid - Blockhead. I am not really setup this tank. Just simply throw the rock and drift wood inside the tank.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

another view.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

ops...still hving lot of pic to upload. But I used up to max quota limit i have in this forum. Sorry for can't upload other pictures.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

You can upload more pictures to your personal album and link to them via URL from your posts.

I am not sure that lowering your Ph under 6 is such a good idea, specially for the tetras... I have no personal experience keeping them, though.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

thx for the tips. i will upload in there.

btw, i saw few lfs keeping the neon or cardinal tetra in the planted tank which is PH5 only.

I knw the tetra from SA originaly shd be in PH7.5-7.8. if i m not mistaken.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

the blockhead..


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice looking fish!! Have you thought about adding some sort of background plants to that tank?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The first tank is not lousy at all. I personally would remove the plants sticking on the sides and make the plants in the center grow bigger and become the center of attention.

--Nikolay


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Sir_BlackhOle,
I was having 3 giant Amazon Sword for the background. Unfortunately the Blyxa Japonica need higher lighting. And the Amazon Sword covering half of the tank.

Hi Niko,
I was rescaping my tank last nite. Took out all the plants, fishes and drift wood. Washed the tank surface, gravel and clean some BBA.

The giant Rotala, small rotala and other red plants located in the centre of the tank. The drift wood with java moss taken out and keeping inside my 10 gallon shrimp breeding tank. The rest of the plants remain the same location.


----------



## neil (Apr 10, 2004)

I like your tanks. The grassy field effect you have going is very japanese, very amano-esq. 8)


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

thx....

i m rescaping the tank again due to the bacteria bloom. Changed 100% water, gravel washed. Will take the pic and post in here.


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

How high up is the bottom tank? I know that some discus don't like to be low to the ground, but rather high up. Also, they don't like a lot of traffic. Maybe your's are different though.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

the bottom tank is around 3ft high. yes, they dont like the heavy traffic environment and lower location. selling all of them now.


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

Where do you live Dom?


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi United21soccer,
I came from Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur.


----------

